# HELP MY HAMSTER HAS A HOLE?!



## EleanorM

Hi all, I've noticed today when I picked my hamster up (she's a roborovski dwarf hamster) to inspect a red mark that she has a HOLE on her neck/chest? The inside looks yellow or infected and I don't know what it is? (Photo attached)


----------



## StormyThai

That's an abscess. Your hamster needs a vet.


----------



## Forever Autumn

I agree with the above,. The safest and only course for this is the vet. Abscesses are very painful.


----------



## Lil Miss

your hammy needs to see a vet asap for some antibiotics, they will also tell you how to clean the abscess out you will need to clean it a few times a day with boiled cooled salt water


----------

